# Quiz - What sort of reformed are you?



## scottmaciver (Oct 25, 2014)

I came across this on the rpcna website. What sort of reformed are you?
What sort of Reformed are you?


----------



## jambo (Oct 25, 2014)

I got Reformed Baptist. No big surprise as I knew that anyway!


----------



## earl40 (Oct 25, 2014)

Took it yesterday on FB. Now a few of the questions were interesting in that I think most of the people in our reformed church's would say "I have no idea what it is asking".


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2014)

I got "Traditional Westminster Reformed"


----------



## scottmaciver (Oct 25, 2014)

Jake said:


> I got "Traditional Westminster Reformed"



Myself as well...


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 25, 2014)

Jake said:


> I got "Traditional Westminster Reformed"



I did as well. Not a surprise to me.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster Reformed


----------



## Jack K (Oct 25, 2014)

I got Traditional Continental Reformed. No surprise there, even though my more recent years have been spent with Presbyterians and Baptists. I wish the quiz had a category for allegiance to a confession as a whole, but with minor scruples. I wasn't sure how I was supposed to answer on the "hold to a confession in its entirety" question.


----------



## Justified (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster Reformed. I thought it'd be interesting if someone chose LBC, but then said infants are eligible for baptism


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2014)

Twr


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 25, 2014)

Justified said:


> I thought it'd be interesting if someone chose LBC, but then said infants are eligible for baptism


I tried it for fun... this is what I got (though it responded as if I said that I rejected infant baptism):

*You got Young Restless and Credobaptists Reformed in Soteriology Only*

Ehhh not reformed but you probably previously thought you were. You believe in the five points of calvinism, the doctrines of grace, and know them by heart but your rejection of covenantal infant baptism places you out outside the majority of the reformed tradition. You aren't reformed, much rather you are a reformed in soteriology only credobaptist but hey at least you have the truth of the ordinances of baptism. You likely believe that male and female have different roles in the Church and your heroes include people like Matt Chandler, John Piper, Grudem, and maybe even some more traditionally reformed people like Keller and Packer. Hold fast to the doctrines of grace because they are truths of the gospel.

[BTW, when I answered according to my convictions, I got Traditional Westminster Reformed, as well]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster Reforemed



> You're almost like those people on the continent but instead of the three forms of unity you hold to that thing of truth, the Westminster confession. You are therefore almost entirely properly reformed (and indeed perhaps entirely reformed because of the overlap between the westminster confession and the three forms of unity).



But do I detect a bit of bias in the wording of the explanation?


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster Reformed. No surprise there.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 25, 2014)

Justified said:


> Traditional Westminster Reformed. I thought it'd be interesting if someone chose LBC, but then said infants are eligible for baptism



I did indicate infants are eligible for baptism and still got Reformed Baptist. Of course, the question didn't ask _why_ I thought they might be eligible.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster.

I wasn't sure what this meant. I went for individual, but I would have thought that God's decree is equally efficacious over all things, but more pertinent to our own salvation.



> Is God's Sovereignty more evident in its individual or cosmological implications?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 25, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> I went for individual, but I would have thought that God's decree is equally efficacious over all things, but more pertinent to our own salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> > Is God's Sovereignty more evident in its individual or cosmological implications?



Reformed baptist. I answered the same way for the same basic reason.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Westminster, though I said cosmological. I thought it was a "Do you still beat your wife" kind of question though.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional, as expected.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Traditional Continental Reformed.

I do go to a Reformed church founded by Dutch immigrants, but we affirm the Westminster Confession as well as the Three Forms of Unity. That option wasn't on the quiz.


----------



## Justified (Oct 25, 2014)

Interesting, I had to choose unlimited atonement to force the quiz to give Neo-Calvinist (Kuyper).


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 26, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> Traditional Westminster.
> 
> I wasn't sure what this meant. I went for individual, but I would have thought that God's decree is equally efficacious over all things, but more pertinent to our own salvation.
> 
> ...



This would be a paleo- vs. neo- Calvinist question, although I don't know much about it.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2014)

Jake said:


> I got "Traditional Westminster Reformed"



Me too.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 26, 2014)

Traditional Westminster


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 27, 2014)

I got reformed Baptist but am closer to neutral between Westminster and Baptist confession but the choices didn't allow it. I am comfortable leaving some of the choices to conscience and priesthood of the believer.

The question of whether God's sovereignty is more evident individually of cosmological was a bit unclear in purpose to me. I went with individual because of Ps 8 "your glory is above the heavens but out of the mouth of babes you establish strength because of your enemies' Evident to who? might have made a difference.


----------



## MW (Oct 27, 2014)

I am the kind of Reformed who regards some of these questions as irrelevant to the conclusion.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 27, 2014)

MW said:


> I am the kind of Reformed who regards some of these questions as irrelevant to the conclusion.



Indeed. I particularly liked this one:



> Is God's Sovereignty more evident in its individual or cosmological implications?



You get the feeling someone wants you to know how clever they are. Too clever. By half!


----------



## chuckd (Oct 28, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > I am the kind of Reformed who regards some of these questions as irrelevant to the conclusion.
> ...



I must not be very clever because I had no idea what that question meant.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 28, 2014)

chuckd said:


> I must not be very clever because I had no idea what that question meant.



That makes two of us brother.


----------



## Beau Michel (Oct 29, 2014)

I tested Reformed Baptist. No surprise here.


----------



## Kurt Steele (Oct 29, 2014)

Traditional Westminster Reformed&


----------



## YoungLearner (Oct 29, 2014)

_You got Reformed Baptist

you are a reformed baptist, holding the historical confessional protestant faith with heroes like Spurgeon. You are reformed but with the distinction of believing in personal conversion, especially culminating in the declaration of faith that is baptism and you believe in a baptist ecclesiology. You are different from the new young restless and reformed in soteriology only credobaptists by your confessional state, you are almost entirely reformed. _

I already knew it!


----------



## ooguyx (Oct 29, 2014)

[h=1]Zwinglian Swiss Reformed[/h]What does that even mean? Do I have to renounce my membership in the PCA now?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 29, 2014)

ooguyx said:


> [h=1]Zwinglian Swiss Reformed[/h]What does that even mean? Do I have to renounce my membership in the PCA now?



I might guess you answered that Christ is not present in the Lord's Supper. A typical Presbyterian will affirm Christ's spiritual presence, which Zwingli did not.
Side note: Isn't "Zwinglian" a great word?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Traditional Continental Reformed



How does one in the PCA get "Traditional *Continental *Reformed"?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 29, 2014)

Romans922 said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Traditional Continental Reformed
> ...



I grew up CRC, and my thinking is still largely informed by the Dutch tradition. There just aren't so many solid churches from that heritage around anymore, at least not in the places I've lived for the past 30 years, so I've migrated into PCA circles. The difference is minimal, but probably showed up in the quiz when I selected a confession. I picked what I would go with if forced to choose between them and if church availability were not an issue, which is the Three Forms of Unity.


----------



## NB3K (Oct 29, 2014)

I was put into Traditional continental reformed.


----------



## Lito Nosa (Oct 31, 2014)

Finally a reformed baptist after liberation of conscience from pentecostal, word-of-faith, arminianism and dispensationalism (a potent brew). The Lord had mercy on me and rescued me. Now a 5-pointer Calvinist, 5-solas reformist, historic premilennial eschaton, credo-baptist, LBCF 1689 (mostly)


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Nov 1, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Side note: Isn't "Zwinglian" a great word?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## covenantergirl23 (Nov 3, 2014)

I got Traditional Westminister Reformed.


----------

